# A Question About Rid-Ich Stains...



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Some time ago, I mistakenly misdiagnosed a case of Ich in my goldfish tank (it ended up being, seemingly, a growth spurt sign on the fancytail's wen) and treated with Kordon's Rid-Ich, which turned everything blue -- and I mean everything, including spots on our carpets from drips. Since then, some ornaments in the tank like a pirate skull and the airline tubing running from the bubble wands to the air pump and even the tank's corner sealants have all been dyed blue as well, and I'm wondering if this will ever clear up on its own; I've heard that these stains kind of fade over time, slowly, but is this true, or are all these elements stained forever?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can remove the ornaments and soak them in a sink full of water with a few caps of bleach. Just rinse really good and let dry before you put back. Airline is probably permanent.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> You can remove the ornaments and soak them in a sink full of water with a few caps of bleach. Just rinse really good and let dry before you put back. Airline is probably permanent.


Thanks JR,

Well that's not good news...at least on the airline tubing end...

Will the staining inside the tank like on the sealants of the glass and ornaments fade over time without removing them?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Possibly, my meds never stained anything....even my white gravel in my hospital tank. You could try a light scrub on the sealant areas. You could also change out the airline tubing to black tubing and never have to worry about it again.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Possibly, my meds never stained anything....even my white gravel in my hospital tank. You could try a light scrub on the sealant areas. You could also change out the airline tubing to black tubing and never have to worry about it again.


Oh, you probably used the meds that didn't have any machalite green in them, which does the staining...

I wish I had too. 

What would I use on the sealant areas to "light scrub" em?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've used the melachite green meds, just been lucky I guess. 

I was talking about using the little scrub things they sell to scrub off algae on your glass. If it didn't budge I wouldn't worry about it. It should fade.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I've used the melachite green meds, just been lucky I guess.


Yeah -- now that's just plain weird. 



> I was talking about using the little scrub things they sell to scrub off algae on your glass. If it didn't budge I wouldn't worry about it. It should fade.


Okay, thanks!


----------

